# Aussaatjahr 2011



## Echinopsis (7. März 2011)

Moin, moin!

Was säät ihr dieses Jahr aus?
Habe meine Hauptaussaat heute gemacht!
Ausgesäät wurden diverse Kakteen, andere Sukkulenten, Asclepiadaceaen und Yucca, auch einige frostharte Sachen wie diverse Escobarien und Yucca elata.


----------



## chrishappy2 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

ahh wie ich sähe sääst du solche sachen aus ich säähe lieber gurken tomaten salat und paprika aus funktioniert auch super


----------



## Echinopsis (19. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Moin moin,

Stapelia flavopurpurea ist die erste, die keimt!

 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende,
Daniel


----------



## mitch (19. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

hallo,

ich mach auch nur auf tomaten


----------



## mitch (19. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

nachtrag: dieses jahr wird mal alles nach dem mond gemacht 

http://www.blumenwissen.com/mondkalender.htm​mal sehen ob es dann besser wächst


----------



## Annett (19. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo.

Meine Tomatenaussaat liegt seit heut Früh auch endlich warm und feucht in der Erde.  Ich hab ausnahmsweise sogar noch Platz in der Aussaatschale. Die anderen Jahre brauchte ich zwei Schalen! 

Mal schaun, wann die Kleinen keimen. Zum Teil dürfte das Saatgut schon 2-3 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.
Ich muss unbedingt dieses Jahr von allen schmackhaften Sorten neue Samen sammeln.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Super, ich drücke euch die Daumen und freue mich schon auf Sämlingsbilder! 
@Annett: Sind auch Cherrytomaten dabei? Ich liebe ja die Kleinen!


----------



## Annett (19. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

 mehrfach


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
Salat und Petersilie sind im Gewächshaus schon am wachsen. Tagetes und Tomaten auf der sonnigen Fensterbank. Genauso etliche __ Lilien und die __ Schwarzäugige Susanne. Dann hab ich mich mal an Engelstrompeten gewagt. Mal sehen, was draus wird.
Gruss aus dem sonnigen Saarland/Frankreich


----------



## chrishappy2 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo zuckerschniss


wie groß sind denn deine tomaten auf der fensterbank schon meine siend zwischen 6-10cm


----------



## Annett (25. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Moin.

Tomatenfoto von gestern früh. Einige Samen waren sicherlich schon 2 oder 3 Jahre alt. So schlecht scheint meine lagerung ja doch nicht zu sein. 
 

Heute sind sogar schon die Physalis am Auflaufen.


----------



## Echinopsis (25. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Dann dünge sie mal fleißig weiter...wenn du dann am TT zuviele Cherrys hast kannste ja welche mitbringen  *duckundweg*

Bei meinen Kakteen gehts leider nicht sooo schnell vorran, aber sie kommen langsam und gemächlich.


----------



## chrishappy2 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo leute hier mal ein paar bilder über meine tomaten ansaat.


----------



## chrishappy2 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Und hier noch 2 bilder von meinen zuchini mus sich morgen umpflanzen!!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo Chris,
die Tomaten sind ca. 5 cm groß und haben 4 Blätter, aber mal wieder viel zu lange Stiele. Mal sehen, was zu retten ist. Dafür ist das Gewächshaus jetzt VOLL mit Aussaatschalen. Die __ Lilien vom letzten Jahr hab ich auch noch im Gewächshaus stehen. Ich trau mich noch nicht, die rauszusetzen - ist nachts noch unter Null.


----------



## mitch (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

hallo,

gestern hab ich mal alle pflänzchen vereinzelt 

 
rechts auf dem bild sind zucchini


----------



## cpt.nemo (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Meine Tomaten sind noch ganz winzig. Sehen eher aus wie __ Brunnenkresse.
Aber  meine Zucchinis habe ich heute schon umgetopft, weil sie wachsen wie blöd.
Da kann man sich echt davor setzen und zukucken.


----------



## andreas w. (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hi, dazu mal ´ne Frage: wie sieht´s bei euch rundum aus mit der Tomatenfäule?

Nachdem wir jetzt die letzten Jahre immer wieder die Fäule abbekamen, haben sich meine Schwiegerleute für dieses Jahr weniger Tomaten gezogen und pikiert. Liegt das bei uns hier an der Flughafenluft, die so schmutzig ist, oder ist das woanders auch so.

Kürbisse und Zuccini wachsen weiterhin wie die Weltmeister, was halt auch dei Nachbarn begeistert, die davon auch profitieren (alleinessen macht auch dick).

Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Kartoffeln werden und ob der Regen dann fällt, wenn der Garten ihn braucht.

In diesem Sinne, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo Andreas.

Braunfäule hat nichts mit dem Flughafen, sondern mit dem Wetter (Regen/feucht) zu tun.


----------



## VolkerN (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Nachdem der Winter bei uns so unvermittelt Ende Januar "vorbei" war hatte ich Einiges an Vogelfutter (unter anderem Sonnenblumenkerne) ueber. Einen Teil hab ich in unser Pflanzbeet gesetzt und siehe da... sie fangen an zu keimen 

Heut Abend werd ich Kraeuter aussaeen (Schnittlauch, Petersilie, Dill) ...ist auch mein erster Versuch und ich bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Moin,

also meine Tomaten stehen schon am Teich  :
 
Zugegeben, es ist noch ein Fenster dazwischen 
Aber demnächst ziehen sie ins Gewächshaus um, dann werden die Stengel nochmal um 10 bis 15 cm in der Erde versenkt.


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Man, man so ein Fenster möchte ich mal für meine Aussaaten haben! Meins ist so Mini das da garnichts draufpasst 
Else geb mir 10cm davon ab


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

 Gerne Daniel, denn wenn die Sonne knallt, der Wind drauf steht, oder es draussen wintert, ist das große Fenster gar nicht mehr so lustig.....


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

hallo,

es wird mal wieder zeit einen kleinen zustandsbericht abzugeben:

den frost anfang mai, haben die pflanzen mit hilfe einer petroleumlampe gut im glashaus überstanden


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

hilfe, die killer-tomaten kommen 

   

was die tomaten in knapp 3 wochen gewachsen sind  

hat jemand ideen zur weiterverwendung außer essen


----------



## Eowyn (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hi Mitch,

Tomaten müssen nicht unbedingt gleich gegessen werden. Ich koche sie, pürriere sie, passiere sie und geb etwas Salz nd Zucker, evtl Basilikum dazu und koche das ganze in Gläsern ein. Gibt für den Winter super Suppe oder Tomatensoße. Kannst sie auch einfrieren. Allerdings ist der Geschmack nicht so gut wie beim Einkochen. Ansonsten essen, essen, essen.....


----------



## Eowyn (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Nochwas mitch. Stell die Pflanzen weiter auseinander. Sonst ist Braunfäule etc. vorprogramiert.


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

hallo Barbara*,*

danke für den tipp mit dem auseinanderstellen, aber leider sind nicht alle pflanzen in töpfen 

das mit dem einkochen ist ne gute idee


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo Mitch,

kann es sein, daß Du das Ausgeizen vergessen hast... 

_Edit fragt mich grad, ob wir beim TT da nicht drüber gesprochen haben _


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Weil wir ja gerade beim sääen sind 

Vermisst jemand Leontopodium? (In Richtung Else schau)

Hier keimts fleißig in dem Pott. Der Rest zeigt noch keine Reaktion.
Gerade mal 3 Tage nach dem Sääen..........


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

 Du weißt, was ich nächstes (F)TT von Dir erwarte...


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

...nein?


----------



## mitch (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo,


auch hier wieder mal ein update aus dem Tomaten-Dschungel 

       


Zucchini & Paprika:

   

irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los alles viel zu eng gepflanzt zu haben  

naja was solls, so oft muss ich ja nicht ins Gewächshaus  , genug Tomaten sind allemal dran


----------



## mitch (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo,

zur Zeit gibt es jeden Tag jede Mege davon: 

 

hätte nicht gedacht dass es so viele werden - gut, das sie gut sind


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Schau mal Else..hier die magere Ausbeute der Edelweiss.
Wobei eine Pflanze in dem Topf gekeimt ist, das kein Edelweiss ist (erstes Bild) ...sieht fast aus als wäre es __ Mohn.
Na, ich lass es mal wachsen.
Habe heute die Kleinen mal pikiert.

lG!
Daniel


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo Daniel,

upps  hab ich erst heut entdeckt - ja - immerhin. Bei mir wären die gar nicht so groß geworden. Das eine sieht aber wirklich wie __ Mohn aus


----------



## Petra1970 (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Huhu

Darf ich mal fragen wann ihr die Tomaten aussäät?

Ich war wohl viel zu spät und würde es gerne früher machen nächstes Jahr, Samen habe ich reichlich von verschiedenen Sorten selber abgenommen.
Bin gespannt was das gibt.

Gruß Petra


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo Petra,

ich denke es war so Mitte März  als ich die Tomaten ausgesäät habe

und es hat sich echt gelohnt  jeden Tag Tomaten satt seit Juli   


nächstes Jahr werd ich auch mal andere Sorten probieren

hier ist mal ein *Tomatenlink*


----------



## mitch (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2011*

Hallo,

so, das sind die letzten für dieses Jahr 

 

wir hatten jeden Tag genug  Tomaten - aber gut waren sie trotzdem


----------

